# Necrons + CSM for sale



## crazysaneman (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey folks, first time selling here but I have 5 successful sales on Dakka Dakka and 22 on Bartertown. I am looking to sell these as I have bills to pay. Looking to get ~50% of value for them but negotiations will work in your favor the more you buy. I am located in the southern U.S. and will ship worldwide but the cost of international shipping can get quite high so buyer brace yourself. Buyer pays first and the quote will include shipping unless international. Also I do not mind splitting these up.
Thanks for looking.

Feel free to make offers, The worst I can say is no thanks and counter offer :grin: I promise I don't bite that hard :crazy:

*Pics available on request*

*NECRONS*
2 metal necron lords
2 overlords from CCB kit
25 NOS Warriors
23 OOP Metal Warriors
11 Assembled/painted warriors
1 box NOS Immortals
2 catacomb command barge/annihalation barge in various stages of painging, one magnatised the other ready for magnets
1 ghost ark
2 doomsday arks mid build with bits
1 Night scythes in various stages of painting
4 Doom Scythes with bits to make 1 a night scythe
5 deathmarks assembled 3 without guns attached 
5 NOS lychguard/praetorians 
2 c'tan shards - 1 finecast painted 1 OOP metal being stripped 
3 spyders - various stages of painting 
7 scarabs - maybe a few more on sprues 
5 destroyers - some plastic some old metal (2e i think) 
2 doomsday arcs mid assembly 
1 monolith - mid painting just needs finishing touches 
Tons of bits for vehicles and spyders/troops

*CSM*
2 defilers both missing left arm piece one missing a leg
fincast abaddon
metal kharn
2 chaos lords
1 old metal chaos sorcerer
1 daemon prince
old bloodthirster model made of metal
36 CSM
13 old nurgle csm
12 Khorne berserkers
20 cultists
6 DV chosen models
old converted unit of possessed, (the guy put skaven heads in the bodys they are very old) 
20+ Plastic Terminators
6 of the 2 or third edition termys and they have the skaven heads
1 hell brut from the DV box
2 chaos rhinos 1 new and 1 older
6 raptor models old as well last edition style and one converted from a space marine, unassembled needs stripping
7 havocs
1 chaos land raider
3 of the old Dreadnought model
Box of models that need resurrection and bits


----------

